

Adbusters and the origin of Occupy Wall Street - shashashasha
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2011/11/28/111128fa_fact_schwartz?currentPage=all

======
eslachance
This is almost a TL;DR... But it's so interesting that I ended up readingt the
whole thing. Like anything that relates to politics I take it with a grain of
salt, but I think this is an awesome insight on the inner workings of the
Occupy movement, how they were born and how they continue to evolve. I learned
a great deal about OWS today.

